# Theterm journey.



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

You guys asked for it, and you Will get it. But unsure how often I will update it. One time a week, sometimes maybe several updates a week. Will be a bit different.

This journey is to become an ifbb pro. So let’s go.

Some pictures of the process .

My before pic:


 These three pic at the top, is no workout training at all. How my body was looking like before lifting.


https://ibb.co/vL2GHs7


 The three pic at the bottom is after about 1,5y - 2y of training. Haven’t any more pic / before pic than these.


Current physique:

https://ibb.co/rpCFcsd 

https://ibb.co/5Y0RNvH

https://ibb.co/4VX6xp4

All these picture is my current shape, just a few days old. And the most naked pic, is my evening shape with a filled gut, and ofc some swollen after an whole day of eating. I always train around lunch time, and my weight is than, 115-116kg, so at bed time I guess my weight must be more around 120kg.


We can make this thread a lot of fun, and maybe interesting for a lot of you guys. Feel free to leave an donation through PayPal or Bitcoin.  

And also leave an statement what kind of stack, dosages etc, you guys feel you want to hear about me to test out for you guys. Now, to make clear this was just an funny idea I got, don’t need it to making it happen if you don’t like, because I don’t “beg” for cash, absolutely not. But if it should be a funny thing to do, as you guys may be liking, and I can assure you, that all kind of donations would go to different projects here on the board


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2020)

Tremendous progress, hope your dream comes true.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 30, 2020)

I was on board until you asked for donations, now I feel like I'm about to get solicited for dick picks through your Onlyfans account.


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I was on board until you asked for donations, now I feel like I'm about to get solicited for dick picks through your Onlyfans account.



Well, just forget about it, if it’s bothered. I thought it was just a funny idea if it were like a special combination, or dosages etc that you guys are just curious how it’s like, and how the effect is of it. So it were just a thought. And no, it’s for no dick pictures lol. More pictures about my process, of your own stack of choice lol. But we can skip it. It were just a thought.


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Tremendous progress, hope your dream comes true.



thanks bud, I will keep aiming for that every single day. So we’ll see what happens.


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 30, 2020)

Donations..... that may be a first for me, ill be tuning in. I however will not donate to your cause. Interested to see the progress to dosage ratio


----------



## TODAY (Nov 30, 2020)

Theterm said:


> Well, just forget about it, if it’s bothered. I thought it was just a funny idea if it were like a special combination, or dosages etc that you guys are just curious how it’s like, and how the effect is of it. So it were just a thought. And no, it’s for no dick pictures lol. More pictures about my process, of your own stack of choice lol. But we can skip it. It were just a thought.


Yes, skip the panhandling.

That's as cringey as it is ridiculous.

Congrats on being large, though.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 30, 2020)

Great progress!
Good luck in your journey!


----------



## Jin (Nov 30, 2020)

I have money if you have access to a grapefruit.


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2020)

Theterm said:


> Well, just forget about it, if it’s bothered. I thought it was just a funny idea if it were like a special combination, or dosages etc that you guys are just curious how it’s like, and how the effect is of it. So it were just a thought. And no, it’s for no dick pictures lol. More pictures about my process, of your own stack of choice lol. But we can skip it. It were just a thought.



You're not a circus monkey. Don't do tricks for peanuts, you should be better than that.


----------



## PZT (Nov 30, 2020)

So am I trading Dick pics for the sauce or what?

awesome progress btw


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 30, 2020)

Your progress is impressive.  Congrats on that.  You have any shows coming up?


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Donations..... that may be a first for me, ill be tuning in. I however will not donate to your cause. Interested to see the progress to dosage ratio



just forget that thing. I can’t change my thread lol. So don’t just bother about that thing. We skip it lol. 

You are welcome to follow the process.


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Yes, skip the panhandling.
> 
> That's as cringey as it is ridiculous.
> 
> Congrats on being large, though.



Yeah, please ask an mod to change it. I can’t change my thread by my self. 

thanks brother, appreciate it . Follow my journey.


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Great progress!
> Good luck in your journey!



Thank you brother. Appreciate it. You are welcome to follow my journey.


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You're not a circus monkey. Don't do tricks for peanuts, you should be better than that.



Absolutely. Please ask an mod/admin to change it in my thread. Don’t have that access by my self.. I just thought it were a funny thing lol. No big deal about it. Just don’t bother about it. Thanks brother.


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

PZT said:


> So am I trading Dick pics for the sauce or what?
> 
> awesome progress btw



Just skip that part lol and don’t bother. I thought it should be a funny thing but don’t mind, and don’t bother about it brother.

Thanks and welcome to follow my journey pal.


----------



## Theterm (Nov 30, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Your progress is impressive.  Congrats on that.  You have any shows coming up?



Thank you brother, really appreciate it. 

As it is right now, I’m just on a cruise for daily basis. And I’m a bit unsure when my next comp will be, first of all because of Covid-19. This 2020 year, closely all competition in my country have been canceled. So, perhaps I maybe making a real good growth phase / off-season in 2021, which starts in January, and my thoughts is to have an off-season for 12w, and then switch for an hobby diet, just to provide to being to fat lol. else, 

Or may I should go for an longer off-season for like 20w, and then making a short cruise, before an real prep and go for a few competitions in the early spring 2022. that’s also a thought. My competitions I have in mind starts at March, two of them, and also two in April. These are closely the biggest competitions we have here in this country. And it’s also giving me a quality for nationals later the same year, around October.

Also, I’m just 25, which means I’m the youngest in my category of seniors (which is an age between like 25 - until 38y or swinging, before you switch to veterans). So I don’t have to worry actually. But I should be a nice thing to see how I stand next to these a lot of older guys of course.


----------



## PZT (Nov 30, 2020)

So I think my 2.5" chub is worth atleast 4-6 weeks of tren. venmo in bio. Thanks man haha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 30, 2020)

Theterm said:


> We can make this thread a lot of fun, and maybe interesting for a lot of you guys. Feel free to leave an donation through PayPal or Bitcoin.
> 
> And also leave an statement what kind of stack, dosages etc, you guys feel you want to hear about me to test out for you guys. Now, to make clear this was just an funny idea I got, don’t need it to making it happen if you don’t like, because I don’t “beg” for cash, absolutely not. But if it should be a funny thing to do, as you guys may be liking, and I can assure you, that all kind of donations would go to different projects here on the board



This made me cringe


----------



## Theterm (Dec 2, 2020)

PZT said:


> So I think my 2.5" chub is worth atleast 4-6 weeks of tren. venmo in bio. Thanks man haha



You are welcome brother.


----------



## PZT (Dec 2, 2020)

Theterm said:


> You are welcome brother.


 for your eyes only


----------



## Theterm (Dec 3, 2020)

Example of my last workout.

Chest and back. Did an TNE pwo injection for these heavy big muscle groups to have energy for maximum of strength and stamina. 

Seated hammer press, 2 set of warmup. Heavy working sets; 4 reps of 4 plates, 3 set of 6-10 reps for 3 plates. And then my SST workingsets.

Incline hammer press, 5x10-12 reps of 2 plates.

Seated decline hammer press, one arm at time, àka joey swoll inspo. 3x10 (on each arm) for 4 plates, and then 2x10 for squeeze sets on 3 plates. 

Laying hammer press, like bench, 4 set of 8-12
reps for 3 plates.

Incline hexpress with dumbells. 3 working sets. Also these are higher incline than 45 degrees. 

Normal incline (45 degrees) hexpress, 3 working sets. 


Back: 

Standed latpulldown with an “v” tool, 3 set warmup and than 3 SST working sets. 

Seated latpulldown in cable, with same “v” tool, 4 working sets. 

Laying tbar with chest supported rows, wide grip. 4x10 of 4 plates.

Seated hammer high row, 3x10 4 plates.

Seated hammer low row 3x10 3 plates. 

Seated rear delt in peckdeck machine, 5 SST working sets.

Seated cable rows, with this “v” tool, 5 SST working sets.


----------



## Trump (Dec 3, 2020)

My wife said she will pay for your fansonly page on one condition. She wants you to fist your own ass for her. Don’t shoot the messenger it’s her idea


----------



## PZT (Dec 4, 2020)

Trump said:


> My wife said she will pay for your fansonly page on one condition. She wants you to fist your own ass for her. Don’t shoot the messenger it’s her idea



I got 5 on it


----------



## Theterm (Dec 4, 2020)

Just be quiet if you don’t have anything positive to say. Or else I’m out of this thread lol. I don’t mind, your lost not mine. 

thanks.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 4, 2020)

Theterm said:


> Just be quiet if you don’t have anything positive to say. Or else I’m out of this thread lol. I don’t mind, your lost not mine.
> 
> thanks.



Oh no we're gonna lose a guy that wanted our donations for his personal gear use

1st time I seen a panhandler on the forum lol


----------



## PZT (Dec 4, 2020)

Theterm said:


> Just be quiet if you don’t have anything positive to say. Or else I’m out of this thread lol. I don’t mind, your lost not mine.
> 
> thanks.



I thought we were all shooting shit on a funny thing. Sorry


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 4, 2020)

Theterm said:


> Just be quiet if you don’t have anything positive to say. Or else I’m out of this thread lol. I don’t mind, your lost not mine.
> 
> thanks.



Gonna wanna lighten up player.


----------



## Theterm (Dec 4, 2020)

JuiceTrain said:


> Oh no we're gonna lose a guy that wanted our donations for his personal gear use
> 
> 1st time I seen a panhandler on the forum lol



As I said, I thought it would be a funny thing, and you guys could follow a journey with unique kind of combinations and dosages with an help of effort with donations for personal usage. That’s we’re the point of the whole thing. But with all the negatives, then I just pointed it out to skip that shit. (I can’t edit my own thread over here) so, I can’t do anything about my earlier post. 

but yes, it’s your lost that you guys have could be able to follow an interesting journey with some unique kind of ideas, dosages, combinations and such. 

I don’t mind to skip it. I just save more of my free time lol, than update this shit, if you continue to keep posting so much negativity and pointless comments. I have stated so many times, If just that part of the thread is bothering you, just LEAVE it, or you have problem with the reading? Maybe going back to school lessons and start teach you again, I don’t know what’s wrong with you man. Lol.

stfu, and leave the thread if you keep the same way. Or else I’m out. That’s all I have to say.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 4, 2020)

Shame you're so much of a bitch, I do find your goals interesting. But we have guys here that are bigger, leaner, stronger, and incredibly humble and awesome that would never say that them leaving is our loss. 

It would be, but they would never say it. If you left right now, we'd only remember you as the dude that asked us for money. Like I said, lighten up and grow some thicker skin.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm just trolling you bruh
You making it to easy...(I'm touching nerves under the skin lol)

But now that introductions are out the way :32 (3):

I ain't have a laugh at that shxt you big begging azz bxtch 

I mean just yesterday some lil kid ask me for a dollar in the store so he could get some more snacks....told his azz fuk off too 
Now I gotta deal with some ESL muthaFukka telling me *go back to school for lessons may I teach* 
Fuk is you talking bout ni99a lolol
Not only do you want my money for fun...I gotta understand yo big azz too....fuk kinda relationship is this man? I don't want no parts in that....that shxt ain't love...fuk u ni99a lol


----------



## PZT (Dec 4, 2020)

I is makin popzcorn


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2020)

Theterm said:


> Just be quiet if you don’t have anything positive to say. Or else I’m out of this thread lol. I don’t mind, your lost not mine.
> 
> thanks.



I have something positive/constructive to say but you may not like it. Yet in the long run, if your intent is to really be a pro, you need to hear this.

You show up, coming in a little hot but that's not a big problem. Still you have lite up your thread and to the best of my recollection, you have not ventured outside of your own threads. Then you are ask for some monetary support from people who have no idea who you are. You're coming off real self-centered on many levels. We are a community here, "Brothers helping brothers" and I'm proud of what we have accomplished over the years and the members we have helped. 

Now if you made it through that without your VJJ getting all swollen up, here's my advice. You want to be a "Pro" start conducting yourself like a "Pro"fessional. Start to give more than you take. People will show interest in you and your journey only after you have honestly engaged their journey too. Understand that you are your own product. No one is going to invest money and time into an unknown product that they have no vested interest in. Market yourself but know for every action you take, every word you speak, they will in time see the real person. If that person is honest, true and can connect with others, you're on your way.


----------

